# Is there a time table on Dish Network having local HD available?



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to know how long I have to put up with this crappy antenna to recieve local HD.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

50 markets in 2006 - http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm

5 markets added per month * 10 months remaing.


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

Since my market is not on the list then I still do not know when I will get HD.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

xenomorff said:


> Since my market is not on the list then I still do not know when I will get HD.


My local dealer told me that my locals were 147th on the list. I have no idea where he got this information. But he figured we'd probably get HD locals sometime in 2007.

Maybe you could call around and ask a local dealer if he can find out where Reno is on the list.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Probably market size - and E* isn't following market size order.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Cardini said:


> My local dealer told me that my locals were 147th on the list.


I bet your dealer is looking at the DMA list.

According to someone I taked to, there IS a list but there isn't that many markets on the list right now. And he would not share the list. He also said that DISH will be announcing a lot of markets once Echostar X is in service (at 110). I asked if that means that some HD locals will be from 110. He said, _"likely, but I can't say for sure right now."_ Another person has told me that they are going to try to put as many HD locals as possible on 129 (Dish 1000 required).


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Bill R said:


> I bet your dealer is looking at the DMA list.
> 
> According to someone I taked to, there IS a list but there isn't that many markets on the list right now. And he would not share the list. He also said that DISH will be announcing a lot of markets once Echostar X is in service (at 110). I asked if that means that some HD locals will be from 110. He said, _"likely, but I can't say for sure right now."_ Another person has told me that they are going to try to put as many HD locals as possible on 129 (Dish 1000 required).


piecing things together as logically as I'm able to, I have been thinking just that. Dish is pushing the 1000 hard, so they must be planning HD locals to be on 129 for most of the country. The extreme NE obviously needs to be on 61.5 right now, and makes sense they'll stay. But with 129's extreme angle from the east coast, I have to wonder if Dish will try to put as many East markets as possible on 110 instead of 129. At the current signal levels people are reporting, there are simply going to be too many complaints of rain fade otherwise. Unless 129 has some special way of cutting thru the bad weather and thru a much thicker portion of that weather, being that is goes thru sideways and not straight from the top.

I'd like to see another E10 bird at 119, then maybe they'd have enough TP's at 110/119 for all HD locals on those 2  that sure would be nice wouldn't it


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

My Local HD problem is solved. I hooked my indoor OTA to my new 211 and it works like a charm. My signals are all in the 80's. When I hooked up the OTA to the TV I had major problems. However, the 211 made my indoor attena work like a charm.


----------



## K4LK (Mar 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> Probably market size - and E* isn't following market size order.


And I'm in Tampa Bay (DMA rank 13) and we're not on the list


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

K4LK said:


> And I'm in Tampa Bay (DMA rank 13) and we're not on the list


Minneapolis is lower than TB and we're one of the first batch. Would like to know when though.

D* on the otherhand is going by the DMA rankings and Minneapolis hasn't been rolled out yet.....supposed to be within the next few months I hear.


----------



## soundjunkie (Sep 10, 2005)

I see Charlotte is on the list, but doesn't really give me a feel for when!

Also, I saw where D* was rolling to my area in April, beating e* to the market. 

Also, I noticed the bit about reduced resolution on E* feeds on locals. What's that about


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

What really sucks for me is I'm in eastern NM. Albq is on the list for this year, but I'm not in the Albq "area"...I'm in the Amarillo Tx area, but... here's the kicker: The Albq station (CBS) won't grant me a waiver to get remote CBS.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Philadephia area is the 5th largest in the country, and Nashville and Atlanta get there Laocal HD before us. Go figure.........


----------

